

Benchmarking Hosted MongoDB Services - ddispaltro
http://devops.rackspace.com/benchmarking-hosted-mongodb-services.html#.US4KtqXVUxG

======
malenm
I did a little digging and though the article does not name the other
providers, based on pricing, I believe Hosted AWS Provider #1 is MongoHQ [1]
and Hosted AWS Provider #2 is MongoLab [2]. (MongoHQ no longer has Replica
Set: Small on their Pricing page but I found it in the Google cache. [3]).

[1] <https://www.mongohq.com/pricing>

[2] <https://mongolab.com/products/pricing/>

[3]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cj8DBbH...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cj8DBbH_iWAJ:https://www.mongohq.com/pricing+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
mrkurt
That's correct, we actually rolled out our SSD backed plans a few hours before
the benchmark post. It would likely change their results.

[http://blog.mongohq.com/blog/2013/02/27/now-available-
availa...](http://blog.mongohq.com/blog/2013/02/27/now-available-available-
SSD-replica-sets-beta-autoscaling/)

------
bifrost
I'm sure their blog had nothing to do with the recent acquisition of
ObjectRocket either :)

IMHO competition in this space is good for everyone so I await more public
benchmarks.

